# Autoglass replaced my windscreen



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

Here are my tips and what I learnt through the process.

*1. Should I involve the insurance company?*

1a. Will claiming on the insurance affect my No Claims Bonus?
No. I'm with Admiral. They confirmed in writing, my NCB would not be affected.

1b. Even if NCB is unaffected, would my premium go up as a result of the claim?
No. Admiral confirmed in writing, I don't even need to declare glass claims when taking out insurance in the future. So there is absolutely no impact to future premiums at all.

This makes it a no-brainer: £25 excess for a repair and £75 excess for a replacement with no penalty.

*2. Repair or replacement?*

You need to weigh up living with a visible repair vs the likelihood of collateral damage caused during the replacement. You may have read horror stories on the Internet of damage, incorrect fitting, etc. Having been through the process (see below), my preference now is for replacement if the damage is easily visible. It only costs £50 more on the insurance excess, and the whole process is quite straightforward. However, if the chip is not visible, i.e. you need to look for it to see it, then I'd go with a repair.

Tip: _If you use Rain-X or similar on the windshield, this can make it impossible to repair._ So, if you have a chip that may be repairable, but you'd sooner have a full replacement, you may want to remember this. Autoglass are supposed to ask if you've used Rain-X. If they don't, make it known.

*3. Which glass?*

By default, the glass company will try and use an aftermarket brand of glass. However, you can ask them to request OE (Original Equipment) glass from your insurer. If the car is under 3 years old, the insurer should approve this without issue. If your insurer refuses, speak to the insurer and find out if you can pay the difference.

It took Autoglass about 3 days to get OE glass from Nissan, and this was over the Christmas Holiday period.

*4. Where to have it done?*

Book it where you can watch, e.g. at your house or place of work. Then you can keep an eye on the job, and answer any questions the tech may have. Autoglass use a spray and tissues to clean glass and paintwork, so if you car has just been detailed you may want to have a stack of Microfibres handy to give to them to minimise paint swirling. The technicians I got were into cars and were pretty good about this sort of thing.

*5. What to do before the technician arrives*

5a. Clean the car. They will put a protective sheet over the wings to protect the paint, so you don't want any dirt trapped that could cause paint marring.

5b. Take lots of pictures: The VIN plate behind the glass, and how it aligns with the glass cutout. The gaps between the trim and the glass. Where the wiper blades sit, and whether you can lift the wiper blades without snagging. Check there are no nicks on the steering wheel leather, seats, A-pillar trim, etc. Check how the head lining finishes and look how the plastic surrounding the rain sensor and mirror is fitted. Check for marks and undulations on the black A pillars and plastic roof panels - these need to be removed. Check the rubber around the doors, note how it fits and if there are any marks. Check the door kick plates on both sides - if you get a short technician he may need to stand on these, so take evidence in case he marks this during the process. The reason for all this is partly to ensure the technician doesn't do any damage, and also to reassure yourself afterwards. You'll probably be paranoid and be looking at every small detail, and it helps to have an accurate record of how things were before the process. For example, on my car the VIN plate was off-centre from the factory - had I not noticed this I'd be worrying that the new glass wasn't in straight. Also check how the windscreen washer tubes are placed.

5c. Check the weather - if there is any chance of rain, make sure you can fully cover the car with space for the technicians to work. If necessary, reschedule the appointment.

*6. How many technicians*

Autoglass originally booked out one technician, but due to a bad weather cancellation, a second technician joined to help. It looked a lot easier with two technicians, and I'd recommend asking the dispatcher if it would be possible to send two technicians for your job.

*7. The process*

I would recommend checking the new glass thoroughly before they start the process. If there are any scratches or marks on the glass, you should reject it. OE Nissan glass comes sealed in a plastic bag, and Autoglass don't check the glass is good before starting the process.

There are quite a lot of exterior panels to remove - all the plastic under the bonnet, windscreen wipers, A-Pillars and roof trim. However, this seemed completely straightforward to the technicians; there wasn't any faffing around, they just jumped straight in and popped out the bits they needed. They were very careful with the removal and made an effort to store the parts out of the way of damage - so top marks there. Nothing on the inside of the car needed removing other than the mirror and rain sensor. No need to remove any airbags, etc. I'd say that for any damage to occur at this stage, the technicians would need to be pretty ham-fisted.

Once the panels were removed, they cut out the glass using a special wire tool. One technician wound the tool from inside the car while a second technician watched the wire from outside to manage any undue snagging. They then scrape any remaining glue using a special tool. This leaves bare metal in places as it also scrapes off the paint under the glue.

Next, they paint a primer over the areas they've scraped, to help the glue set and to protect the metal underneath. They were pretty careful with this step, which added to my confidence levels.

A black glue (like a really thick silicon sealant) is then applied to the edge of the windscreen, and the windscreen is lifted and placed on to the car. There doesn't seem to be much scope for error in placement, it seems there is only one way the screen can be fitted properly. So don't be concerned that the glass may go back in wonky, etc.

Lastly, the trims are refitted and they spray the car and glass to clean it. I'd recommend asking them to use Microfibres rather than tissues at this stage, to protect the paint.

Autoglass had two difficulties with the GT-R:

1. They didn't get the windscreen wiper hoses in right the first time. This seemed to be the only part they got 'stuck' on (as in, looked like they hadn't done it before and needed to work it out). After they left, I had to readjust one of the hoses to get it to spray properly. So make good notes on how this is fitted before they arrive.

2. There is a gel pad under the rain sensor, and after refitting there were some air bubbles under the pad. They came back the following week with a new gel pad, and it seems fine now.

*8. Issues*

Unfortunately I didn't check the glass before fitting, and when I applied Rain-X I noticed a small scratch by the wiper blade. Autoglass managed to polish out the scratch, and as it is over a black part of the windscreen, the scratch is no longer visible. However, if the scratch was on a clear part, it would have probably needed a new windscreen.

*Summary*

Having a windscreen replaced was a lot less troublesome than I thought it would be. While I wouldn't want to go through the process again, and I'd opt for repairs on non-visible marks, I'm now confident that windscreens can be replaced relatively easily with little risk of collateral damage and I would push for a replacement in borderline cases.

I would recommend Autoglass, but as with everything, it ultimately depends on the technician(s) you are sent. The benefit of using Autoglass over a NHPC (e.g. Middelhurst) is that you can watch the process.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Great write up, thanks


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

I had mine replaced by Auto glass through Admiral and had similar experiences. Excellent write up!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

As above.... nice write up & tips!
Don't like the bit about stripping the paint off to bare metal


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Very good write up for those who havnt been through it yet, thanks


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks very much for the writeup, very informative


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Really useful, thanks for posting.


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

5star said:


> Here are my tips and what I learnt through the process.
> 
> *1. Should I involve the insurance company?*
> 
> ...


:bowdown1:

If only all car owners were as observant and aware as you. 

A great post, and I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, but this post is bordering on the damn right weird.. :nervous:


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Which post?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

5 star write up, 5star )


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

deano555 said:


> Sorry, but this post is bordering on the damn right weird.. :nervous:


:banned:


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Informative but on the boarders of OCD


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Roadrunnerrs2 said:


> Informative but on the boarders of OCD


Doesn't this just highlight an issue, though? 

If the average windscreen fitter skillset was higher, we wouldn't be worrying about such things.


----------



## BIPPU (Oct 20, 2011)

Great write up, there are some horror stories when it comes to glass replacement.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Admiral do include it as a claim though. Had it done on our work horse and it did add to our next years premium as they said we made a claim even though windscreen. It didn't add much to the next years bill but £30 odd more. NCB was unaffected.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

twobadmice said:


> Admiral do include it as a claim though. Had it done on our work horse and it did add to our next years premium as they said we made a claim even though windscreen. It didn't add much to the next years bill but £30 odd more. NCB was unaffected.


I thought this would be the case, so I specifically queried it with Admiral before making the "claim". What i wanted to know was whether I would need to declare or advise a new insurance company of this claim when getting renewal quotes. I explained this over the phone and they confirmed I would not, as glass claims are "zero rated" and therefore I don't need to mention it. I then asked them to confirm in writing. Here is their response:

*Admiral*
This is to confirm that the windscreen claim will not affect your renewal
premium nor the No Claims Bonus.

*Me*
Thank you. The specific information I needed was whether I need to
declare this glass claim when renewing a policy next year. Please confirm.

*Admiral*
I can confirm that you need not to declare the windscreen claim during
renewal as it will not affect your renewals premium.

So my understanding is, when I get quotes next year on comparethemarket (or whatever), I don't need to enter details of the glass claim. I can then call Admiral (who will undoubtedly be more expensive on auto-renewal) and ask them to price-match the cheapest quote found.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Well am I glad for your write up 5star!!

I picked up one hell of a stone chip, with a 6mm hairline crack in the blacked area near the sensors tonight the way home from work!

I'm with Admiral & on speaking to AutoGlass, they think I need a new screen, which i've requested an OE screen. the gut in AutoGlass did suggest the copy glass.... but no thanks!!

I'll ring Admiral tomorrow & confirm no NCB issues as the OP.

Iggy


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> a stone chip, with a 6mm hairline crack in the blacked area near the sensors


Sounds perfectly repairable. Any chance of an image?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Glassman said:


> Sounds perfectly repairable. Any chance of an image?


I thought so too.
But when I explained where it was, in the 'black dotted' area of the rear-view mirror, the AutoGlass Tech said it need to be in clear glass 3'' from any border or edging.

I'll post up a pic tonight.


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> I thought so too.
> But when I explained where it was, in the 'black dotted' area of the rear-view mirror, the AutoGlass Tech said it need to be in clear glass 3'' from any border or edging.
> 
> I'll post up a pic tonight.


There are a lot o things windscreen fitters say; some don't know any better, others couldn't give a flying proverb. There is even a lot of talk about motivation. Not a conversation you want to start if you're a conspiracy theorist!

In the main, the 'we cannot repair if it is' rule book is a bit misleading. A lot of it is shullbit. I'd say it is more to do with the kit they use, or the training they're given (or lack of it to be precise). I have seen a lot of windscreens changed when the damage could - and should - have been repaired. 

A bit of reading (not commercial links). 

The Windscreen Chip they Didn?t Repair | Glasstec Paul

Botched Windscreen Repair. | Glasstec Paul

What Isn?t Clear About Windscreen Repairs. | Glasstec Paul


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Cheers Glassman, i'll be checking out those links!

Here are a couple of pics, don't show up the hairline crack, as it's so small. But it is there!

















If I can explain where it is, there's a dark 'V' shape where the light/wiper sensors are, then there's a 'black-dotted' area outside this, with the rear view mirror behind.
It's on the drivers side edge of the dark 'V', and the hairline crack runs a few millimetres into the 'black-dotted' area.

the AutoGlass tech, said he doubted he could get part of the machine they use on the inside of the screen, & thus be unable to extract the moisture top inject the resin!


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

From what I can see: repairable. 

Even if the scale has been lost through the image, why wouldn't you want to attempt a repair? Unless you have a grand plan to make more money from fitting a new windscreen? 

Nah, we can't be that cynical.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Well we'll see......


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Well we'll see......


They'll invite you sign a disclaimer which basically gives them the chance to bill the insurer for a new screen (or just walk away without any liability) should the screen crack. 

As they've already identified a 'no repair' criteria, if it cracks, they can say 'well we told you so' and in terms of complying, they're doing just that. 

Talking to a business associate about this very subject, he suggested the term, 'plausible deniability'.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Just got a huge crack about a foot long on my screen  I can see it has originated from quite a large chip..

Now I called up my Insurance company and they told me that they do not work with Autoglass, but instead they use AVG windscreens.. Anyone had any experience with them..?

Either way, I have requested that they send 2 engineers to do the work and at least one of them must have done a windscreen replacement before on a GTR. I told them that if none of them have done a windscreen repair on a GTR I will not let them touch my car.. Any way to test them in case they are lying ? Also I requested that they provide an original OEM windscreen from Nissan.

I really hope it goes smoothly without any problems.. Im gonna be standing on their heads while they do the work, with the first page of this thread up on my phone ..

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Hashlak said:


> Just got a huge crack about a foot long on my screen  I can see it has originated from quite a large chip..
> 
> Now I called up my Insurance company and they told me that they do not work with Autoglass, but instead they use AVG windscreens.. Anyone had any experience with them..?
> 
> ...


AVG? I would question that; it sounds more like a palm-lining deal between your broker and the Luton-based independent company.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

What do you think I should do Glassman ?? Should i push them to use autoglass or something..?


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

There is currently a 2-3 week wait with Autoglass (based on numerous personal accounts). 

I would contact the underwriter directly (or at least check the policy Key Facts) to see what you agreed to when the policy was incepted; the can often be ambiguous at the best of times, and a lot of the wording is subjective. For example, LV policies will state there is an upper limit of £100 if the recommended repairer is not used. This is not entirely accurate, and I have a long thread of email correspondence with LV to back it up. 

Communication can be an odious task on the phone. My advice would be to make contact with a name, get that persons email and switch comms to digital (for ease of reference). Also, if you're concerned about time, if it's a cracked windscreen, there's no urgency unless it is severe damage, or that it is in your direct line of vision.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Cheers Glassman, i'll be checking out those links!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics, don't show up the hairline crack, as it's so small. But it is there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Inside?? The damage is on the outside, no?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Right, so i just spoke to insurance company this morning and told them im not letting AVG touch my CAR ! lol

They phoned back an our later and said its okay to use autoglass 

So will go ahead and book it in with them, i will request same 3 points as before: 2 engineers, 1 must have have some experience changing windshield on a GTR and that only OEM glass will be accepted..

Anything else i should be concerned about? Will watch them as they carry out the work and make sure they are careful lol


----------



## Maxired79 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hashlak said:


> Right, so i just spoke to insurance company this morning and told them im not letting AVG touch my CAR ! lol
> 
> They phoned back an our later and said its okay to use autoglass
> 
> ...


From my recent experience, two engineers need not be a deal breaker if the fitter has the right kit. Equally, to have done a GTR before is not critical IF you get the right fitter. OEM glass was a must for me, cost (the insurers) nearly 2,100 Euros all in.


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Hashlak said:


> Right, so i just spoke to insurance company this morning and told them im not letting AVG touch my CAR ! lol
> 
> They phoned back an our later and said its okay to use autoglass
> 
> ...


Experience/nous/right attitude is key. Straight forward job for a skilled technician; if you have a rain sensor, make sure the gel (or sensor mask) is replaced to create an air-free sandwich between sensor and glass. The side trims are on clips and screws. It's quite normal for the odd popper-type fastener to go down as a casualty. Be mindful of the join between the A-pillar moulding and the roof part - these are very easily cracked if you're too heavy handed.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the advice guys 

I will make sure to communicate these points to the two engineers that come down.. Hopefully I get some experienced pro guys who know what they're doing..


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Hashlak said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice guys
> 
> I will make sure to communicate these points to the two engineers that come down.. Hopefully I get some experienced pro guys who know what they're doing..


On that note, you should also be aware that you are being dictated to by the insco. This is their preferred supplier. 

Most policies, especially for classic and specialist cars, will allow you to nominate your own preferred supplier. In America (and Aus AFAIK) it is known as steering and there is legislation in place against it. The arrangement here is based on a few things; the policyholder - or his car - do not feature so highly on that list.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

My insurance company has just refused an OE screen, as my R35 is over 3 years old. So I need to speak to them!!

Sure I read somewhere that the aftermarket screen doesn't fit as it should. Something like either a lip or location pins missing, that is on the OE screen? Anyone know??


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> My insurance company has just refused an OE screen, as my R35 is over 3 years old. So I need to speak to them!!
> 
> Sure I read somewhere that the aftermarket screen doesn't fit as it should. Something like either a lip or location pins missing, that is on the OE screen? Anyone know??


I've only fitted OE glass for the '35. Can't say what the snidey ones are like, but you are tied into an agreement with your insco which would - or should have - been clear to see before inception. There are a few mitigating circumstances but generally speaking, if it's an insco with a singing and dancing animal/C-list celebrity on the telly, they're cheap for a reason. 

Who are you insured with?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm with Admiral.. i'll be giving them a ring, once I find out what the issues are with the non-OE replacement glass. Or ask if I can pay the extra for an OE screen!!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Iggy use their own line against them! Tell them the value in your car is keeping it standard. You do not wish to modify it with an after market screen.


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> I'm with Admiral.. i'll be giving them a ring, once I find out what the issues are with the non-OE replacement glass. Or ask if I can pay the extra for an OE screen!!


They'll dig their heels in over the three year rule. And if you want to go with your own preferred supplier, they'll give you 50-quid towards it; that's it!

TBH, Admiral are one of, if not the worst when it comes to windscreen claims.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

They also count them as a claim... although they say that they are not! It will show on your renewal


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

The Autoglass tech tuned up & repaired the chip/crack. So new screen not required.
Although, once injected with resin, the crack is bigger than what could be seen.

See how long the fix lasts!!


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> The Autoglass tech tuned up & repaired the chip/crack. So new screen not required.
> Although, once injected with resin, the crack is bigger than what could be seen.
> 
> See how long the fix lasts!!


Sorry, but if the crack has traveled, it's a failed repair. 

The plus side to this is that if it is signed off as a 'completed' repair, it (the repair) is guaranteed and they will replace the screen if it fails any time after. 

Just be sure the replacement screen isn't banged as a claim against you.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

How'd you mean, 'Guaranteed'?

I have to say, the tech who turned up was honest enough when I asked & said he hadn't done a GTR screen. He wasn't aware of the amount of trim that required removing, so I was a bit concerned about him replacing it. But he said he'd have a go at the repair, which, as long as it doesn't travel any further...i'll be happy!
But if it does, i'll just get a new screen. But I will insist on a tech that has actually done a GTR screen!!

Thanks for this thread & those that commented!!


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

https://www.autoglass.co.uk/glass-repair-and-replacement/


----------



## BIPPU (Oct 20, 2011)

Tap this website into your search engine, you'll be directed to an independent windscreen company who have a wealth of knowledge, skill and experience in your area. It's a group independent companies that all work together to cover the UK. 
http://www.localwindscreensuk.uk


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

BIPPU said:


> Tap this website into your search engine, you'll be directed to an independent windscreen company who have a wealth of knowledge, skill and experience in your area. It's a group independent companies that all work together to cover the UK.
> Windscreen Repair & Replacement UK - Autoglazing Technicians


Russell, I would understand you posting up this link (a commercial link to a business of which you are a part of) if the OP was struggling to get to the bottom of an issue, or, that that this thread had arrived at a dead end. But none of that applies, so your motive for posting the link leaves only one conclusion. 

Keep your machinations to where they belong. 

:GrowUp:


----------



## Rav01 (Dec 3, 2010)

I used paul at glasstec. Did an amazing job removing and refitting my glass. Trims are spot on too. Ill post pictures in a bit when my detailer arrives.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok, well it turned out Autoglass said the screen they initially got approved was OE as it was stamped Nissan.

However, now that their repair has failed, it's classed as an Autgoglass warranty & the guy who i've spoken to isn't sure if they will replace with an OE screen.
I've said, that as it was initially OE approved glass by Admiral, I want the same!

I did notice, that when I phone Admiral's glass contact number now, it's National Windscreens, not Autoglass!!


----------



## BIPPU (Oct 20, 2011)

You are well within your rights to insist on an OE windscreen, they may need a bit of encouragement to get you one though, but persavere. With Autoglass having a restructure at the moment, insurance companies are passing the work on to other repairers to help ease their workload. This is probably why you were put through to National Windscreens.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any details of what trim is required to be removed?
I've read that the A Pillar, but is the side roof section as well?

*I'm looking for a link or details of how these sections are removed, so I am informed before any Autoglass tech 'who probably has never touched a R35' tries!!*


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Think I can now remove the A-Pillar, thanks to the DIY hide section.

Just need to know how to move the side roof trim above the doors, if anyone can help.


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> However, now that their repair has failed, it's classed as an Autgoglass warranty & the guy who i've spoken to isn't sure


It's quite simple, and you won't even get as far as quoting act or statutory rights. "Just return the car to its pre damage condition please, chaps. Ta."


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

As an addendum to my OP, Nissan say the gel around the windscreen wiper rain sensor needs to be replaced with a new, official Nissan gel after a windscreen replacement. Apparently, reusing the old gel or using a generic 3rd party gel can cause intermittent Windscreen wiper sweeps or inconsistent ambient light detection for the auto headlights.

So if anybody is getting their windscreen replaced under insurance, it would make sense to request this.


----------



## ttbestas (Jan 11, 2015)

should be an easy job to profesionals, mine was reinstalled with no problems although people were working on gtr r35 for the first time


----------

